# Trainer for my pup, needed



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Also try asking you vet, Mine gave me the name of a few trainers and then I went and talk to each of them.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Another place you could check would be your shelter, many times they have names and phone numbers of trainers they recommend. Then you can go from there and check out there methods used. I also found out about our academy here while at the feed store picking up kibble, they left there pamphlets there. So that may be another route to check out, wherever you buy your food for your golden.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Janine Pierce is probably the closest to you. She does private lessons but it would be fine to take her puppy head start class, it's an indoor facility and all the older dogs in her classes have to provide proof of vaccinations. http://www.j9sk9s.com/classes.htm


----------



## natedog91604 (Apr 10, 2006)

*please see this: www.GOODdogsAREtrained.com*

His name is Jim and I don't know if someone had him train one's puppy. He's gonna do a private lesson, 6 sessions for 6 weeks. Again, it's GOODdogsAREtrained.com. I hope someone can give me feedback. He's scheduled to start training on Sat. What do you think?


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

I had a look at the link- it does not say what method of training he uses. I think I would like to know.... not all methods suit all people.
Also he says he does one on one training. well thats fine but dont forget your pup will need to meet lots of othet people and other dogs to be socialised properly. This is best done while he is young- our trainer gave us a list to tick all the things the pup should see;
For example,
men, men with hats, uniform, beards, black men, turbans, helmets, boots etc etc the list seemed to go on for ever but at the end of it, our pups had met just about every type of person and animal in loads of diff. situations so are now not phased by anything!

Except Morris dancers! The only thing that Millie is frightened of! We saw some at Hay on Wye last September [millie had never seen them before] when Millie was almost 3- she hated them! Perhaps if she had got used to them as a pup, things would be diff.


----------



## jjdancehall (Jan 19, 2007)

*Good Dogs Are Trained.com*

We do dog training at Griffith Dog Park, My contact info follows;

www.GoodDogsAreTrained.com
E; [email protected]
O; 818-956-0202 X 148
F; 818-502-0843

Happy Tails,
Jim American Kennel Club CGC Evaluator &
Tess AKC Canine Good Citizen


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like hes a member also - hehe


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Another idea is to call your local dog spa/boarding places--they usually offer training. Plus the quality of training you get will be vastly superior to that at PetCo or Petsmart.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Janine Pierce is probably the closest to you. She does private lessons but it would be fine to take her puppy head start class, it's an indoor facility and all the older dogs in her classes have to provide proof of vaccinations. Class Information



HI KATIE!

Yes, J9's K9s is the place to go! There are a handful of J9's K9s students here on GRF!

We offer both group classes and private training. Feel free to come watch a group class if you'd like. Humans only on visits, please. J9's K9s. 

Best,
Stephanie (and Quiz!)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW - J9's K9s uses positive, reward based methods. Our big thing is to teach you that dog training is FUN - both for you and the dog! We cover basics - advanced, speciality classes, agility, etc. Check out the site. Lots of fun stuff there. J9's K9s


----------

